# Who is your fav Jedi/Sith in the Star Wars Universe?



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

In 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...
Lift up!

Start!

Post your favorite character as far as Force-educated individuals go. 
Mine is Qui-Gon Jinn, along with Anakin for personal reasons.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

Muhahah  As stated Exar Kun as for the Sith 
And maybe also Xanatos? xD


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

You were saying something about Qui Gon making Obi Wan suffer a lot, why was that?


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You were saying something about Qui Gon making Obi Wan suffer a lot, why was that?


 
Well QuiGon put ObiWan in a lot of trouble with his wishy washy instructions. I could name a lot of examples tbh 
They are all to be read in the Jedi Padawan Series 

Also just because he failed Xanatos made him really emotional and u know like: I m sobering sobering sobering... although my padawan created Offworld Cooperation and doing all those mean things. but I m still in sober *sob sob*


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Well QuiGon put ObiWan in a lot of trouble with his wishy washy instructions. I could name a lot of examples tbh
> They are all to be read in the Jedi Padawan Series


Oh you mean in extended universe stuff out of the Episode I, right?
I haven't given that much of a read, gotta see it.
But you can't deny he was wise enough to even teach Yoda on some things. 

Watch the last 4 episodes of the Season 6 of Clone Wars.
They were all related to Yoda and the training he underwent as instructed by Qui Gon.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Oh you mean in extended universe stuff out of the Episode I, right?
> I haven't given that much of a read, gotta see it.
> But you can't deny he was wise enough to even teach Yoda on some things.
> 
> ...


 

Ah yes, I never did ever question his wiseness. But he obtained it pretty late and actually only because of the gigantic amount of travelling. He was most probably one of the jedi who went to the most planets and universes.
And thus, imo Yoda was still the superior Jedi. I just remember him saying:
Master Qui-Gon, more to say, have u?

The Starwars universe is huuuge. I just travelled back to the old republic for some time. And tbh. both jedi and most specifically sith are WWAAAYYY Stronger than in the new republic.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Ah yes, I never did ever question his wiseness. But he obtained it pretty late and actually only because of the gigantic amount of travelling. He was most probably one of the jedi who went to the most planets and universes.
> And thus, imo Yoda was still the superior Jedi. I just remember him saying:
> Master Qui-Gon, more to say, have u?
> 
> The Starwars universe is huuuge. I just travelled back to the old republic for some time. And tbh. both jedi and most specifically sith are WWAAAYYY Stronger than in the new republic.


The Old Republic had some serious shit going on for it.
I think the Sith Wars must have had the strongest Jedi/Sith warriors ever from the entire Universe.

The New Republic didn't have that many memorable/powerful warriors out of the usual ones or the Jedi Council. And we only got a selected few Sith that could be counted with both hands. (Even counting Asajj Ventress and both Savage and Maul along with Tyrannus, Vader and Sidious)


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> The Old Republic had some serious shit going on for it.
> I think the Sith Wars must have had the strongest Jedi/Sith warriors ever from the entire Universe.
> 
> The New Republic didn't have that many memorable/powerful warriors out of the usual ones or the Jedi Council.


 
As for the new republic...
imo ObiWan was ok but still pretty crappy. Darth Maul was pathetic.
QuiGon is quite okay when it comes to fighting skills. 
But when it comes to overall skills its clearly Luke for me. 
Anakin is just behind him when it comes to sheer force. 

As for the Sith Darth Sidious was quite hard to deal with... i guess But he was already old and crappy


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> As for the new republic...
> imo ObiWan was ok but still pretty crappy. Darth Maul was pathetic.
> QuiGon is quite okay when it comes to fighting skills.
> But when it comes to overall skills its clearly Luke for me.
> ...


Darth Sidious kicked both Savage Opress and Maul's ass... At the same time. 
Pretty much tells you how much force (pun intended) he had. And this was post Episode II.
I never thought of Luke as the most skilled Jedi, mainly because the sequel trilogy didn't show him doing anything out of the ordinary/special.
The light saber duels in the original trilogy were not that overdone like in the prequels, that's why I can't see him that way. 

Hopefully Episode VII will change that. XD


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Darth Sidious kicked both Savage Opress and Maul's ass... At the same time.
> Pretty much tells you how much force (pun intended) he had. And this was post Episode II.
> I never thought of Luke as the most skilled Jedi, mainly because the sequel trilogy didn't show him doing anything out of the ordinary/special.
> The light saber duels in the original trilogy were not that overdone like in the prequels, that's why I can't see him that way.
> ...


 

hopefully. I m still waiting for some srs old republic films. 
But just to tell the truth as u might see me as some star wars fan (i outed myself i guess), even the episodes I-VI are way overdone imo.  
If u would have read the books you might attain another whole layer of depth.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> hopefully. I m still waiting for some srs old republic films.
> But just to tell the truth as u might see me as some star wars fan (i outed myself i guess), even the episodes I-VI are way overdone imo.
> If u would have read the books you might attain another whole layer of depth.


 
Yeah, sadly I don't get that much info out of the main movies, TV cartoon and the Clone Wars series.
Sucks to be me. XD


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yeah, sadly I don't get that much info out of the main movies, TV cartoon and the Clone Wars series.
> Sucks to be me. XD



Honestly might sound as a teacher or parent but: START READING ITS WORTH IT


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Honestly might sound as a teacher or parent but: START READING ITS WORTH IT


 
I might read them online.
I did read some of the Clone Wars side stories, like those of Asajj and his master, Qui Gon's life, Star Wars: Purge (My favorite), but I haven't read anything regarding the Old Republic.
I can't find the interest due to the lack of familiar faces. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Seeing that the extended universe is a load of nonsense that didn't happen and the prequels are so bad that we might as well pretend that they didn't, I have to say Luke Skywalker because he has an actual story arc.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

I always thought that Purge should have had a major breakout film, ending in a climatic battle with Vader Vs. Kenobi


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 9, 2015)

Its obviously Captain Kirk. 

(Sarcasm)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Its obviously Captain Kirk.
> 
> (Sarcasm)


 
Heck no!
Spock was the shit.


----------



## dekuleon (Mar 9, 2015)

Qui-Gon Jinn and Darth Maul


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Heck no!
> Spock was the shit.


 
Dark Helmet was good tho


----------

